# South Western Connecticut Homers



## ctfrm (Jul 14, 2011)

I am in Fairfield County CT and looking for four or five homing pigeons I can use for recreational use. Don't plan on racing them or anything, just want them to come back to my small coop reliably.

Look forward to hearing of any breeders in the area.

Thanks,


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

You should find the local club there is always some one willing to help.
Dave


----------

